# Fishing The Farm Pond....Been off at other places....



## weimedog (Jun 5, 2016)

Was field testing for the video channel....just caught fish after fish....My kids used to fish the pond so the population was in check. They haven't been here to do that.. So this was an empty nest moment as well I guess. The fish were biting!!


----------



## Redbird (Jun 8, 2016)

Grew up fishing the local farm ponds owned by the neighbors, most Saturday evenings in the summer the whole family would walk down through the woods to a neighbors pond and fish for bass and bream. Lots of good memories of growing up.


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 9, 2016)

I have fond memories of farm pond fishing as a kid, we could hike or ride bikes to about 10 ponds and lakes. We used some hand me down lures from dad and dug our own worms in/near creeks and caught frogs and lizards for live bait............but the best fishing was when the fields and grass beside the ponds were full of locusts /grasshoppers. We would spend 10 or 20 mins. catching and shoving them into coke bottles then sneak down to the pond, hook them in the back and toss them out w a bobber, or w/o if they were big enough to cast by themselves. No grasshopper would last 30 seconds kicking on the surface and we caught some 5+ lb Bass on the larger locusts along w many bream.


----------

